

Alternatives to Mixpanel? - nlhma

Currently my app is right around the 200K events mark (yes we could be a bit leaner with our events) so I&#x27;m deciding whether to pay Mixpanel or switch to Google Analytics&#x2F;AWS Mobile Analytics.<p>Any suggestions&#x2F;advices on how to decide one vs. another?
======
David_G1
I believe there are too many alternatives and it is just a matter of what
exactly are you searching for in an analytics tool and what are your needs.
People actually looking for different kinds of metrics when using analytics
tools.

[http://www.woopra.com](http://www.woopra.com) is a great tool but their
pricing is a bit high for the amount of events you described in your question.
They also include analytics for web.

[http://www.kilometer.io](http://www.kilometer.io) looks very promising as it
targets to analytics for startups and aims to be very simple. Event based
analytics such as this are really the best ones.

What are the current problems you are having with MixPanel?

------
alishiu
You should definitely check out Amplitude.

disclosure: I work there, but there's no reason you shouldn't try us out if
you're looking for an alternative.

Our free plan is for 1 million monthly events:
[https://amplitude.com/pricing](https://amplitude.com/pricing)

all the basics you're used to, like Funnels and Retention, plus some other
cool stuff like unlimited user timelines (this is extra as part of Mixpanel's
People plan)and Event Flows.

~~~
nlhma
Thanks for the note, I will try it out.

